
Run the First Edition of Unix with Docker - isp
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/run-the-first-edition-of-unix-1972-with-docker
======
drb91
It’s a little disappointing they mention docker a ton of times when it’s simh
doing the heavy lifting here (though it looks like a very user friendly way to
package it!)—just a shout out to the azing project would mean a lot to some
people.

------
loudouncodes
Getting this up and running on the PiDP/11 would be a thing of beauty:
[https://hackaday.io/project/8069-pidp-11](https://hackaday.io/project/8069-pidp-11)

~~~
aap_
The PiDP-11 is using simh already. I'm currently putting together a museum of
PDP-11 UNICes for it. Although since the target is an 11/70 I'm not so sure
we'll have v1.

------
aap_
Yeah nice, but why use docker?!

~~~
simonw
Because you literally type "docker run --rm -it bahamat/unix-1st-ed" in your
terminal and a few seconds later you're running 1972-era Unix.

~~~
rjzzleep
dunno man, the following seems easier and cleaner to me:

    
    
       pacman -S simh
       
       apt install simh
    
       pacman -Rns simh
    
    

?? On that note is there anything that will get rid of unused docker layers
when you get rid of an image? sort of like -Rns in pacman? or aptitude remove
except for docker images?

~~~
Nullabillity
AFAIK layers are automatically garbage collected if you delete all images and
containers that depend on them. Bear in mind that containers are _not_
automatically deleted after shutting down, unless you give the --rm argument.

You can list them with docker ps -a, and delete all containers by running
docker rm $(docker ps -aq).

------
racl101
Wow, that's sort of like having a time machine and being able to see the birth
of something great.

------
dfederschmidt
Next up: How to run Docker on the first edition of Unix :^). Seriously
through, nice work!

------
microcolonel
I really hope this sycophantic obsession with "dockerizing" things blows over.
It is not impressive to run a single isolated terminal process in a docker
container, and docker doesn't write your software for you.

------
Dowwie
would like this for MSDOS 5.0..

~~~
lnx01
Dosbox will do it easily

~~~
Zardoz84
DosEmu can do it better but only on 32 bit GNU/Linux

~~~
drb91
Gnu/linux x86_64 can’t run 32 bit executables?

~~~
kccqzy
Running _16-bit_ code on an x86-64 system is hard. There’s a reason Microsoft
dropped 16-bit support in 64-bit windows.

------
Dowwie
would like this for MSDOS 5.0 so I can play some commander keen

~~~
exDM69
It's very easy using dosbox, no containers needed.

~~~
monocasa
Simh is very easy to use, no containers needed, too.

